# how to contact mod @ PlantGeek.net ??



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I poked around and couldnt see anything.. I think you have to be logged in.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

send a PM to jake on this forum. He is the admin at PlantGeek.net.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

You could raise a stink at plantgeek, that will get you some attention


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Left C said:


> send a PM to jake on this forum. He is the admin at PlantGeek.net.


Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

gmccreedy said:


> Really? I didn't know that.


Curt (off-ice) asked jake to be the admin a little over a year ago.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks, i will do that.


----------

